# DBSTALK store has been hacked by Satelliteguys!



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

What the heck is going on? It looks like scott has hacked the DBSTalk store.

http://www.cafeshops.com/cp/store.aspx?s=dbstalk,dbstalk2,dbstalk3/


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yep, it's true. Scott hacked the store earlier today. He took out all of the merchandise and changed the name of the store without our knowledge.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Any legal action?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

If it is true that Scott did hack the site he could be in serious trouble. All computer break-ins are now considered a felony.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Did Scott actually hack the store or did someone else do it and just put SatelliteGuys all over it to make it LOOK like that Scott did it. Remember to consider this possibility and do not jump to immediate conclusions. I current have a problem with spammers sending spam that looks like it comes from the domain that I own, therefore I get a bunch of crap from people claming I sent them spam when I didn't.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Roger, is that you?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I have to agree with Mike. Unless you were looking over his shoulder or got a "Nyah nyah" email from him, I would hesitate before blaming anyone in particular. Publicly.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

We're investigating. And yes, there were several "Nyah nyah" messages (as you put it) from Scott about it.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Well this just about proves Scott's guilt:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=6237

It would seem pretty logical to me that when you setup a store for a website, and you leave that website, it's no longer yours.... but then again, I don't troll any former websites and attempt to have backdoor access to their database.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Scott and I have had a chat. No more to see here. The store was not hacked and we will be opening a new store soon.


----------

